# How long will I be on the pill??? Before E/S



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi All

I am about to e/s and have been told to start taking the pill today (day 2) and ring clinic on Thursday. Message left on voicemail today. Obviously this to synchronise our cycles. Can anyone advise me how long I will be taking it before we start to down reg? as it turns me into a absolute fruit loop!!! And  after all these months of waiting I actually got quite excited when I got the message but if its still months away then I can chill a little.....and have a few cheeky ones at Christmas!!!  

Em x


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just to let you know. All tests were fine and I have been matched with a recipient. The last call before 2 weeks ago this was to let me know they were waiting to hear from the lady then this call today.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I am a sharer at the Lister - they have told me minimum you can be on the pill for it to give you a bleed is 17 days - but to get you in synch with your recipient they may keep you on it longer.

I am on the pill and have been told to expect to finish my packet have a weeks break and then start the next packet for 21 days to start 3 Jan because of xmas closing.  if af had turned up a week later I could have got started before they had their xmas break   typical! At least I can relax a bit of xmas.

Hopefully your clinic will get back to you soon with instructions

good luck

Nic


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i took my pill straight through (started on day 3 of period after having FSH test done) and took a total of 1.5 packs before coming off to let period arrive and have baseline scan.  I actually take my last pill tomorrow then my period should come early next week and my scan is booked for weds, if it all ok i start jabs that night.  I am doing short protocol though so do both jabs at once and no down regging, total will be about 12 days of x2 jabs, then egg collection and after 5 days (as going to blasts) egg transfer.  Exciting but nervy at the same time!.

Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Egg sharer - good luck!
How do you know your going to go to blasts?
Nic x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't but i want to as i only want one put back and would like to ensure its a good one, it does depend how many good embies i get - i think they like you to have around 6-8+ at day 2/3 but fingers crossed it will be ok, my consultant is quite positive as i have been pregnant naturally before and my FSH is good - our problem is male factor so i am hoping my eggs are strong and if they find a strong    using the ICSI then all will be ok     x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Fingers crossed things go to plan      

Wish Lister would keep me on the pill for a bit longer than 3 weeks then I can get started before xmas. Never mind I'm set to start 3 Jan and hope 2008 will be my year!!!

Nic x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Its not all bad at least you can enjoy a cheeky glass of wine at crimbo but i know what you mean once you think you are starting you just want to get on with it, just waiting another few days until my first scan seems like ages, i just want to start injecting (god did i really say that   injections make me faint!!!) but i want to get this show on the road!!!!!! x


----------

